# Aristo SD45 Main PC Board c/w Switches



## KD Rail (Feb 27, 2011)

If anyone knows where I can obtain a couple of these it would be very much appreciated. I fried one last September and have had an order on back-order with Aristo ever since with no solution in sight... It sure is frustrating seeing that beautiful $400.00 engine sitting on the bench waiting on a $20.00 part!

Thanks,
Keith
KD Rail


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Did you place an order electronically, or did you call and talk to Navin? 

The "spare parts" of this classification "appear" from cannibalizing a loco. Call Aristo on the phone, ask for Navin until you get him and plead for your parts. Don't talk to anyone else, do not send more emails, do not leave a voice message, do not expect a return call. 

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg is right, getting a hold of Navin is luck of the draw, but do not give up. 

Extensions 116 and 117 instead of voice mail. I have never gotten a returned call from Aristo.


----------



## Adam Anderson (Apr 21, 2011)

I have a freind that used a Dash 9 Board in his SD-45 and it seemed to work fine, Maybe you could find one of these easier than the older SD Board.

Regards 

Adam


----------



## KD Rail (Feb 27, 2011)

Good news!

I removed the board and mailed it to Navin and it came back about two weeks later. He removed the perpendicular board that had the voltage regulators mounted and in its place he wired on a separate voltage regulator that screw mounts to the center chassis channel beam. I must admit being very impressed by the quick turnaround, and now I can get that rascal back on the rails where it belongs. Aristo's service is a strange beast to learn, but once you know how to approach it, it goes much smoother.

Thanks for your various tips. 

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------

